# Thou shalt not covet vs legitimate discontent which drives us towards better lives



## Pergamum (Feb 19, 2011)

We are not to covet and we are to be content in our estates.

However, most improvements in life and society are motivated by discontentment with the status quo. People are driven to succeed and get a better education or search for a better job due to dissatisfactions in their life.


How do we balance legitimate ambition with being content with our lot in life?

One example, Paul states that if a man desires the office of a bishop then he desires a good thing. When is an earnest desire and seeking and goal-making a violation of thou shalt not covet or of complaining or being unsatisfied in one's present state of affairs?


----------



## satz (Feb 19, 2011)

I think its generally a matter of working hard (which the bible commends), and accepting that God can bless your efforts to a greater or lesser degree as he choses.

As far as being "dissatisfied" goes, I think the parable of the talents gives the principle.. If God has given you more opportunities to advance financially without compromising anything else, you should take them (but still leaving the results to him).


----------



## Jack K (Feb 19, 2011)

I can think of two differences between covetousness and godly discontent:

1. Covetousness includes elements of comparison and jealousy. It's about "your neighbor's" situation as much as it is about your own. But godly discontent will not begrudge others for what they have, nor seek advancement in order to keep up with the Joneses. It is focused on overcoming the effects of the curse, not on one-upping your neighbor.

2. Covetousness is a basic rejection of the amount of blessing God has given you and the implications of keeping his law. It is unhappy with the results of the earlier commandments to not commit adultery, not steal, etc. In its heart, it still wishes it could do these things. But godly discontent always includes, "Nevertheless, not my will but yours be done." Amid the discontent, there remains a gratefulness and a willingness to accept whatever blessings God in his wisdom will bestow, even as advancement is ardently pursued.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 19, 2011)

Great answers so far. I'd add a few more angles. First, if you can improve your lot without breaking God's law -- do so, prayerfully. Coveting becomes a factor when you start thinking of ways to steal your neighbor's house, etc. Buying it from him on good terms that are within your means would be fine. Secondly, grousing about what you cannot change is ungodly discontent and calls into question God's wisdom and sovereignty in your life.


----------



## Philip (Feb 19, 2011)

Godly discontent is when you get it out of your system by going and working hard (and rationally) to achieve a reachable and reasonable goal. You think your yard needs a patio? Go build it or save up to pay someone else to build it. Also, it should not be about comparing oneself to others.

Ungodly discontent is when you are complaining about something you can't or won't change. I sometimes tell people that they have no business complaining about something unless they are willing to go and do something about it. If you can't fix it or are unwilling to fix it, then shut up and deal with it. And again, if you're comparing yourself to others, then it's just pride.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. Some scenarios:

How about desiring a job position in which there are many competitors? We should try for the position and we can be disapointed if not selected, but we are not allowed to think ill of the other one who did get the position? Is that a valid conclusion?

How about a couple whose marriage is on the rocks and they think, "We wish our marriage was like so-and-so's". That is valid since we are admiring the good qualities in others and wishing we had those same blessings?

How about slaves who desire to go free? They should try to get free if possible, but be content if this is not possible?

If we are fat and discontent about it, we should be driven to do something about it.


-
It seems that complaining of the weather or complaining of your place of birth is sin, because we cannot change it. But, if we can change something, then discontentedness is a powerful ally in our battle to change that something.



How does regret then play into this? Can a person, without sin, look back and wish that they had only done this or that in life? This is a form of discontent that they could have changed but cannot now change. Examples: parents wishing they had parented their children differently, the man who wished he had woo'd and won Mary Jane instead of Mary Jo, etc.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe we should make a distinction of motive here.

Ambition to get a better job in order to benefit yourself is different from ambition to get a better job in order to better serve God and benefit others--your family, the Church, even your customers. I would argue that the former is selfish and covetous because you are the one in focus, rather than God.

Is that an inadequate distinction between lawful and good ambition and corrupt and sinful covetousness, or is there another angle I'm missing here?



Pergamum said:


> It seems that complaining of the weather or complaining of your place of birth is sin, because we cannot change it. But, if we can change something, then discontentedness is a powerful ally in our battle to change that something.



That doesn't mean it isn't covetousness, though. Remember that David had the ability to change Bathsheba's marital status, and yet he was still being covetous by desiring her.

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




Pergamum said:


> How does regret then play into this? Can a person, without sin, look back and wish that they had only done this or that in life? This is a form of discontent that they could have changed but cannot now change. Examples: parents wishing they had parented their children differently, the man who wished he had woo'd and won Mary Jane instead of Mary Jo, etc.



That kind of discontent is, at the best, folly, and at the worst a denial of God's omniscience. He promises to use every event in our lives for our good; wishing things had turned out otherwise is presuming to know what is good for us better than God does.


----------



## Philip (Feb 20, 2011)

Skyler said:


> wishing things had turned out otherwise is presuming to know what is good for us better than God does.



I'm not so sure on that one. Let's say there's regret over, say, having sinned in a situation. Doesn't repentance entail some measure of regret?


----------

